# Tramadol



## Drago (6 Mar 2017)

Nacked my shoulder. Indescribably painful.

Had to come off Naproxen as I had a bad reaction, ended up breathless and odd feeling. Shame, because it did manage the pain.

Doc has put me on prescription strength co-codamol, which isn't all that really, and isn't doing much to stop me having tourettes when the tendon in my shoulder goes 'twang'.

Next up the Doc is talking about Tramadol, which according to Google is a big gun which works well but can have some dodgy side effects. After my experience with Naproxen I'm a bit wary. Any of you good folks been on Tramadol? How did you get on?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Nacked my shoulder. Indescribably painful.
> 
> Had to come off Naproxen as I had a bad reaction, ended up breathless and odd feeling. Shame, because it did manage the pain.
> 
> ...


Haven't been on it personally but both my folks have been. Step mum was taken off it because it made her very woozy and even more prone to falls than she already was. Dad takes it too and reckons it makes him sleepy but no other obvious side effects. Although, after reading the above post, he has mentioned really weird dreams too.


----------



## Cubist (6 Mar 2017)

Didn't like Tramadol. Side effects were vivid peculiar dreams, skin crawling itching and on a bike ride vomitted on the first climb. 

However, I was prescribed codeine and told to mix and match with paracetamol. It took a couple of days to find a balance that actively managed the pain, but I could keep the paracetamol at a constant of two three to four times a day, and choose one30mg codeine or two if I overdid things. I also took 400mg ibuprofen in the cocktail but needed lanzaprozole to prevent the reflux that caused. 

The trick is to keep it regular and not to wait until it hurts before you take the pills.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2017)

Not a huge fan of Tramadol, give me straight Codeine anyday of the week (not that Co-Codamol tat)
When I was in hospital for the leg I was given Morphine (both times) and got off it ASAP (really weird dreams)


----------



## Garry A (6 Mar 2017)

I heard you shouldn't drink Red Bull with it. Workmate did this and had no memory of a full shift and overtime.


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2017)

I was on it last year after my crash once they took me off morphine.

It masked the pain so I was doing stuff I shouldn't have been, together with the side effects stated above. After 2 weeks I decided to come off it as it was too unpleasant. I preferred the pain!


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2017)

That's then problem DC, the pain is too much. I'm sleeping badly because two or three times a night I'll move in bed, it'll go twang and the pain will wake me up. Can't cycle, driving is small doses at best, can't get myself full dressed, finding it difficult to even wash myself fully in the shower. I need to be more mobile than I am.

I ended up at the out of hours doctors at the Hossy thanks to Naproxen. They reckoned I wasn't in immediate danger of keeling over, but needed to stop taking it immediately. Shame, because in pain relief terms it was fairly good.


----------



## GetAGrip (6 Mar 2017)

Initially about twelve years ago, I took Tramadol four times a day for about ten days with no side affects other than constipation.
I'm still prescribed it to take as required (not often). I would not take it though after midday if I want sleep the following night, as my mind stays very active for hours after. 
Seems to affect folks differently does'nt it. I guess it depends how much you need the relief it may provide.


----------



## Joffey (6 Mar 2017)

I've heard it's good for riding quicker on your bike...


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2017)

I'd settle for being able to ride at all Joffey.


----------



## Red17 (6 Mar 2017)

Was on tramadol when I broke my T4,6,8 and 11 vertebrae and didn't get on with it.

I was hallucinating and overheating badly - I was soaking wet with sweat and felt like I was in a sauna although I was morphine as well at the time

Hospital switched me to codine (still with the morphine top up) which didn't have the same side effects - that just bunged me up totally


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2017)

Red17 said:


> Was on tramadol when I broke my T4,6,8 and 11 vertebrae and didn't get on with it.
> 
> I was hallucinating and overheating badly - I was soaking wet with sweat and felt like I was in a sauna although I was morphine as well at the time
> 
> Hospital switched me to codine (still with the morphine top up) which didn't have the same side effects - that just bunged me up totally


As someone who has been on Codeine quite a few times (broken collarbone x4, several broken ribs x5, knee surgery and a snapped Femur plus the removal of the 1st Intramedullary nail and a bigger one inserted after they'd drilled the inside of the bone out) I have one tip to avoid getting 'bunged up' as soon as you feel the slightest urge to 'go' get on with it, if you wait even a couple of minutes then you will get constipated.


----------



## Cubist (6 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Not a huge fan of Tramadol, give me straight Codeine anyday of the week (not that Co-Codamol tat)
> When I was in hospital for the leg I was given Morphine (both times) and got off it ASAP (really weird dreams)


After my hip replacement they gave me morphine and OxyContin. Didn't come close to reducing the pain. After a word with the nurse they put me back on codeine and ibuprofen. It was like night and day. I was up and walking in less than 24 hours. After a week I dropped the brufen and halved the codeine. I'm now down to a two paracetamol and a single codeine theee times a day. Weaning slowly, but three weeks after the op I'm walking a mile at a time without sticks.


----------



## Red17 (6 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> As someone who has been on Codeine quite a few times (broken collarbone x4, several broken ribs x5, knee surgery and a snapped Femur plus the removal of the 1st Intramedullary nail and a bigger one inserted after they'd drilled the inside of the bone out) I have one tip to avoid getting 'bunged up' as soon as you feel the slightest urge to 'go' get on with it, if you wait even a couple of minutes then you will get constipated.



Wasn't an option - I was flat on my back for 4.5 weeks and not allowed to move.

Had to put up with the male nurse with rubber gloves and hands like Pat Jennings


----------



## Cubist (6 Mar 2017)

Red17 said:


> Wasn't an option - I was flat on my back for 4.5 weeks and not allowed to move.
> 
> Had to put up with the male nurse with rubber gloves and hands like Pat Jennings


Forceps delivery?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2017)

Red17 said:


> Wasn't an option - I was flat on my back for 4.5 weeks and not allowed to move.
> 
> Had to put up with the male nurse with rubber gloves and hands like Pat Jennings


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2017)

And heed the warnings about driving while taking them


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2017)

Works better for me than co-codamol, and a bit less constipating (all opiates are). Paracetamol enhances the effect. Knocks me out, certainly wouldn't drive while taking. Does make me perspire too but that's ok if asleep and pain is relieved

It's a different type of drug to Naproxen which is an anti-inflammatory

Perhaps get the source of the shoulder pain addressed asap? Get a steroid injection? Recent one seems to have finally settled the post op pain in my shoulder enough to get through a day at work (along with replacing naproxen with celecoxib (taken with a stomach protector and food)


----------



## Mrs M (6 Mar 2017)

I took Tramadol long term after an accident (dislocated and broken pelvis), then after the botched repair and the further 2 ops to put things "right" or as right as they'll get 
Anyway I managed ok on it, kept the pain in check and I was able to work (had to).
I cut down slowly when coming off it but had a few episodes of feeling awful, weak and dripping in sweat  horrible feeling.
The Consultant told me Tramadol is horrible stuff and he was amazed I was functioning fully, even going to the gym when I was taking it.
Had it's time and place for me but would be very reluctant to have to take it again.
The bunged up issue is very true. Nobody warned me though


----------



## Cubist (6 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Nancy Mitford said having a baby was 'like trying to sh1t a watermelon'. Welcome to the world of women .


When I was in hospital in Douglas after a bike smash, the lad in the bed next to me had asked for a bedpan. He was in traction and had been there a week. After a short interrogation the sister suggested a glycerine suppository and a couple of nurses pulled the curtains round him. Five or ten minutes later the sister returned and asked how things were going. In a lovely Irish accent one of the nurses replied "The head's engaged Sister"


----------



## si_c (6 Mar 2017)

Tramadol is an effective painkiller, it's rather different from Naproxen which as @vickster said is an NSAID similar to ibuprofen. 

One thing to be very careful about is that Tramadol is an opioid with a correspondingly high risk of addiction, studies have found that even short term use can result in significant withdrawal symptoms. This in addition to side effects such as reduced focus and alertness (basically you shouldn't drive) as well as the aforementioned constipation, amongst others.

I'm not suggesting that you shouldn't take it, as it is a very effective painkiller, but it's not without potentially serious side effects.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4709937, member: 9609"]very likely - but you may go down the wrong road[/QUOTE]
The pharmaceutical equivalent of a SatNav then?

This is a joke....


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Mar 2017)

There is a useful site  MHRA

This is the licensing information

It does not help with how you will respond individually, but is a good guide to sidecefects, potential issues and problems


Not foolproof, but allows a more informed decision


----------



## clockworksimon (7 Mar 2017)

Have a look at the patient.co.uk website. Lots of useful articles in this in addition to layperson friendly info on medicines.
http://patient.info/medicine/tramadol-for-pain-relief-mabron-tilodol-zamadol
Tramadol is a useful medicine, a step up from codeine, paracetamol, ibuprofen in both pain control and possible side effects. Very useful for lots of people but ideally you still want to address the cause of pain rather than just the symptom. To put things in context, when in a lot of pain from my own back, without pain killers I feel dizzy, tired, sick etc just from the pain itself!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2017)

Can/should tramadol be prescribed for someone who is not in pain, but who suffers from drink and drug addiction and depression? (It looks like a bad idea!)


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2017)

Well, the co-codamol is doing little to dull the pain, and I seem to have a continuous low grade headache.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Well, the co-codamol is doing little to dull the pain, and I seem to have a continuous low grade headache.


Yep, that'll be the codeine probably
_
A provocative medicine (for example, *codeine*, which is more likely to cause medication-induced *headache*) is replaced by a less provocative one (such as ibuprofen). 
_
https://www.evidence.nhs.uk/formula...nd-compound-analgesic-preparations/co-codamol


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2017)

I was on Tramadol for post-operative pain. Absolutely wonderful stuff but it has industrial strength constipation as a side effect.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I was on Tramadol for post-operative pain. Absolutely wonderful stuff but it has industrial strength constipation as a side effect.


It doesn't affect me as badly as codeine. I find a daily dulcoease while taking helps 

The best thing is lots of fluids and keep moving around, not an issue with a shoulder injury, harder after back or leg injury / surgery for example


----------



## clockworksimon (7 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Can/should tramadol be prescribed for someone who is not in pain, but who suffers from drink and drug addiction and depression? (It looks like a bad idea!)



If not in pain then it should not be prescribed full stop. Commonsense applies! Tramadol is widely abused and recently was upgraded to controlled drug status.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2017)

Spent far too many months on Tramadol over the past few years, until it was discovered that it may well have been making the problem worse. I had it as a 'top-up' along with Oromorph to assist with outbreaks of pain which the Fentanyl on it's own couldn't deal with. Whilst it is very effective, I really struggled to get off of the stuff, though in fairness I was dropping all 3 at the same time. The worse side effect was the hallucinations, and the very very real feeling thoughts that came with it. I had to follow my wife to work more than once as I had convinced myself she'd died in a car crash, and in the end insisted on her texting to say the kids had been safely delivered to school, and she was at work.
The itchy skin, twitches and dreams mentioned by others also featured.


----------



## Drago (7 Mar 2017)

I'd be happy just to have it at night to get some decent shut eye, instead of rolling over onto my bad shoulder and waking up with serious tourettes.


----------



## clockworksimon (7 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd be happy just to have it at night to get some decent shut eye, instead of rolling over onto my bad shoulder and waking up with serious tourettes.


A dose of modified release tramadol may help the pain killing effects last through the night. If you aren't currently sleeping because of the pain there will be a vicious circle at play. Being tired and worried about pain makes pain worse. Keep a daily pain diary and review with your doctor regularly. This helps greatly when working out titration of treatment. Never be tempted to use someone else's tramadol. Both you and they will be breaking the misuse of drugs act - same law as covering heroin, cocaine etc. It is useful and safe to use if under medical supervision and is used widely. Less dangerous than morphine or oxycodone which are the next steps up the scale.


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd be happy just to have it at night to get some decent shut eye, instead of rolling over onto my bad shoulder and waking up with serious tourettes.


What are you doing for the shoulder injury? Physio? Surgery? Need to fix the issue as well as the pain


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I'd be happy just to have it at night to get some decent shut eye, instead of rolling over onto my bad shoulder and waking up with serious tourettes.


Kip on the settee, if you wedge yourself in good you can't roll over (worked for me every time I've broken collarbones/ribs)


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2017)

Pillow under bad arm as well can work for shoulders, lie on good side.

Pay to see a physio privately (I'm sure you can afford it  ), they can help you with this stuff


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2017)

clockworksimon said:


> If not in pain then it should not be prescribed full stop. Commonsense applies! Tramadol is widely abused and recently was upgraded to controlled drug status.


It struck me as a very bad idea ... I'll voice my concerns next time that I speak to the people concerned.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> It doesn't affect me as badly as codeine. I find a daily dulcoease while taking helps
> 
> The best thing is lots of fluids and keep moving around, not an issue with a shoulder injury, harder after back or leg injury / surgery for example


After about four days on Tramadol (and an NHS diet), I asked the nurse for a laxative... and then some more... Big mistake! Ten hours sitting on a PFI lavatory seat quite ruined the opioid bliss of my love affair with Sister Tramadol.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4712447, member: 9609"]It was my first go with pain killers and I had been put on Naproxyen and codine (or some similar opiate based drug) and I realised that I had not been for about a week so I was then given some sort of laxative. a few hours later I started to go - I could have re-tarred the A1. This was when I realised the Naproxyen had created a burst ulcer and I must have been bleeding into my gut. It was off to hospital in an ambulance (didn't put the sirens on which was a bit of a disappointment) - The wife had to get a mate round with a JCB to sort out the out-house[/QUOTE]
I had a similar 'experience' after the leg surgery, NHS food is dire for fibre (despite having 'Bran Flakes' for brekkie) but the 2nd time I was in I happened to mention the food to a guy who'd been in for some time and he passed a tip on, ask for the 'ethnic' menu and then go for the vegetarian options on that, the Saag Aloo with Daal and rice was actually quite good even came with a Chapati and a small pot of natural Yoghurt.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I had a similar 'experience' after the leg surgery, NHS food is dire for fibre (despite having 'Bran Flakes' for brekkie) but the 2nd time I was in I happened to mention the food to a guy who'd been in for some time and he passed a tip on, ask for the 'ethnic' menu and then go for the vegetarian options on that, the Saag Aloo with Daal and rice was actually quite good even came with a Chapati and a small pot of natural Yoghurt.


The veggie option is usually a good choice if you are somewhere with industrial catering like a hospital or a plane. Strangely enough, the morning after coming round in the cardiac High Dependency Unit, I was offered a pretty decent fry-up for breakfast. I'm fairly sure that Tramadol didn't make me imagine that, but it's possible.


----------



## Drago (8 Mar 2017)

Back at Doctors on Monday, see what she says.


----------



## mythste (9 Mar 2017)

I understand it varies person to person.

I was put on codein for a severe head pain hat had me in hospital for a week but that stuff sent me properly west! Tramadol knocked the pain off with not much in the way of side effects.

GWS!


----------



## Drago (11 Mar 2017)

Been feeling a bit low the last few days. A little rudderless, with a sense of foreboding. The feeling isn't quite strong enough to be called depression, but I'd say it's well on the road.

Checked the side effects - depression is listed. Geeerreat. I'm on a fairly high does, 2 x tables, 4 x daily, and they ain't doing much for the pain and are making me feel low, so the sooner I'm off them the better.


----------



## Penmere (12 Mar 2017)

I'm in constant pain from Spinal Stenosis and Psoriatic Arthritis. I'm on Diclofenac and Amitriptyline, Amitriptyline is used to treat chronic (long-term) pain caused by arthritis, spinal problems, fibromyalgia, chronic headaches and peripheral neuropathy


----------



## Big Andy (12 Mar 2017)

I was on it for about 8 weeks last year after cracking 3 ribs. Initially put me on codeine which didnt touch the pain but did save me a lot of time as I didnt go to the loo for a week.
Had no issues at all with the Tramadol. Wifey is on it daily and has bee for a couple of years because of back issues. She does have some weird dreams but that could be because she is weird. Lol


----------



## User16390 (12 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Been feeling a bit low the last few days. A little rudderless, with a sense of foreboding. The feeling isn't quite strong enough to be called depression, but I'd say it's well on the road.
> 
> Checked the side effects - depression is listed. Geeerreat. I'm on a fairly high does, 2 x tables, 4 x daily, and they ain't doing much for the pain and are making me feel low, so the sooner I'm off them the better.



Has your GP diagnosed exactly what the problem is with your shoulder and if so is there a solution to the pain. Tramadol is heavy duty stuff, if the pain in your shoulder is this serious they surely need to be fast tracking you for physio or surgery.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2017)

Shoulder impingement. I am having physio, I'd go under the knife willingly if it meant some relief.

I'll see what the Doc says tomoz.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2017)

If on codeine take two paracetamol with it. It increases the effectiveness. I tend to just take either 45 or 60mg at night with paracetamol. Not keen on the feeling weird during the day. Also had Tramadol.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2017)

Tramadol is a bit stronger but feels quite like 60mg codeine.

Now shed loads of morphine is a sure fire way of losing weeks and talking complete crap. The dreams are very vivid though.


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2017)

not too bad now but I used to lose days at a time when i first went on fentanyl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fentanyl


----------



## JtB (12 Mar 2017)

I was on Naproxen and Tramadol last year with my prolapsed disc. After a while I dropped the Naproxen and continued just with the Tramadol. Apart from the pain relief the Tramadol relaxed me and helped me to sleep, however it did cause hallucinations. While falling asleep I could hear music in the background and it started to get a bit annoying when the music in the left ear was different to the music in the right ear.

The biggest problem for me though was coming off the Tramadol, I felt generally unwell and very anxious for a couple of weeks. I also had problems sleeping and sudden bouts of sneezing (dont believe anyone that tells you Tramadol is not adictive).


----------



## Penmere (12 Mar 2017)

If it's nerve impingement then Gabapentin may offer some relief but this has lots of side effects of it's own


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2017)

Penmere said:


> If it's nerve impingement then Gabapentin may offer some relief but this has lots of side effects of it's own



It's nasty stuff. Ive tried it and pregablin. Duloxetine gave me brain zaps and most of the common side effects.


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2017)

I'm on gabapentin, amitriptyline and fentanyl , a combination that works for me but it did take some getting used to


----------



## Penmere (12 Mar 2017)

I was misprescribed a starting dose of 50mg of Amitriptyline, wiped me out completely


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2017)

Missus D takes gabapentin for various MS aches and pains. Makes her hallucinate and all sorts.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2017)

Funnily enough, I sneezed last night and the spasm was enough to twang my shoulder and give me several minutes if intense agony and half hour if a hand that wouldn't respond to commands properly.

Doc's at 1120, i'll let you know what she says. Thanks to all for your advice, experiences and concern.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2017)

Carry on as is. Got to go next Monday for cortisol injections. I can't wait...

On the plus side the lady Doc looked very scrumptious today, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Fifelad (15 Mar 2017)

I used some of the wifes a few years ago with no side affects what so ever tremendous pain relief, but my wife had horrendous side affects


----------



## Drago (17 Mar 2017)

Shoulder tremendously painful this morning. Seems to be radiating down then outside of my arms to my fingers. Desperately hoping the injection on Monday does something.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

Injection time this afternoon. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## arch684 (20 Mar 2017)

I had a frozen shoulder and had an injection.Painful but worth it in the end.Good luck


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Injection time this afternoon. Not looking forward to it.


Be fine, had one recently (done by Consultant rad, ultrasound guided right into the joint). Might be painful once the local wears off and you won't be able to drive for 24 hours, so make sure you get a lift. I walked to the hospital for mine, about 10 mins into the 20 min walk home, the local wore off...a bad steroid flare can be unpleasant for a few days too (may well feel worse)


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

The consultant GP at our surgery is doing it. Be interesting to see what he does re ultrasound etc.

But that's where my interest ends. I'm sure itll hurt!


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> The consultant GP at our surgery is doing it. Be interesting to see what he does re ultrasound etc.
> 
> But that's where my interest ends. I'm sure itll hurt!


The injection itself shouldn't really hurt from my experience, maybe for a minute while the needle is in (and for mine he wriggled the needle around a fair bit to cover the whole joint space as opposed to a single spot)...it'll hurt more afterwards. Just take a couple of paracetamol before


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

OK, had the injection . wasn't too bad, but the Doc reckons I'll know about it in the morning.

The Doc is the senior medico at the practice, the consultant GP, and he knows I'm an old prog rocker, so to take my mind off the injection he played Wondrous Stories by Yes on his computer for me.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> OK, had the injection . wasn't too bad, but the Doc reckons I'll know about it in the morning.
> 
> The Doc is the senior medico at the practice, the consultant GP, and he knows I'm an old prog rocker, so to take my mind off the injection he played Wondrous Stories by Yes on his computer for me.


You're a young prog-rocker, what would you have been when Yes recorded that 8 or 9.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

Was born early 69, so maybe 4 or 5. I'm one of the last of the original generation of program rockers.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Recorded in 77, mind you I was 'into' Rush at the time but to have a bit of 'kudos' I loved Alex Harvey, Nazereth and Deep Purple more.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

77, as late as that? I'd have been 8, my trendy mates into ELO but I remained true to the cause of 40 minute long tracks, lyrics about flying bananas, and Roger Dean artwork.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2017)

The GP's don't do injections here - we have to wait to see a hospital specialist !

Was it steroid ? It's a good diagnostic - I had an injection but it didn't help long term, but they then injected anaesthetic and my shoulder felt like new for a couple of hours - that's when they decided on surgery. I then had trigger point injections as I was still getting pain in my arm caused by a swollen trapezium - two jabs in it and I was fine. The shoulder injections are a bit weird as you don't feel the fluid until they move your shoulder to open up the joint, then it stings, followed by more as they move the joint about.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

Aye Foss, a steroid mixed with an aneasthetic. Wasn't that painful at the time or for a few hours after, but near 4 hours on i feel like i've been punched in the shoulder. 

I've been in the body and fender shop enough times to strongly suspect I'll be under the knife again with this as well.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2017)

It's a long process with surgery - took mine about 18 months to be good again after the old drill ! Fine as rain now, even after banging it badly in the Autumn (fell off my bike again).

I've been offered the injections in my back, but have told them to sod off. To make you wince, I've had the old injections into my left nut, twice !! There were about 6 medical staff on hand, and the male nurse went green.  That stung ! (PS didn't cure the pain).


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's a long process with surgery - took mine about 18 months to be good again after the old drill ! Fine as rain now, even after banging it badly in the Autumn (fell off my bike again).
> 
> I've been offered the injections in my back, but have told them to sod off. To make you wince, I've had the old injections into my left nut, twice !! There were about 6 medical staff on hand, and the male nurse went green.  That stung ! (PS didn't cure the pain).


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4730269, member: 9609"]what did you do to your shoulder anyway, ?[/QUOTE]

I don't really know bud. I don't think I've injured it in the traditional sense. Its a tendon impingement, most likely simply one of those things. However, its the same arm as my screwed together elbow and the osteo thinks that injury will have contributed to a greater or lesser degree as I've probably been favouring the arm I've the years causing the rotator cuff structure to weaken and become unstable.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I don't really know bud. I don't think I've injured it in the traditional sense. Its a tendon impingement, most likely simply one of those things. However, its the same arm as my screwed together elbow and the osteo thinks that injury will have contributed to a greater or lesser degree as I've probably been favouring the arm I've the years causing the rotator cuff structure to weaken and become unstable.


The perils of 'onanism', always have the ability to change hand at 99.


----------



## vickster (20 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Aye Foss, a steroid mixed with an aneasthetic. Wasn't that painful at the time or for a few hours after, but near 4 hours on i feel like i've been punched in the shoulder.
> 
> I've been in the body and fender shop enough times to strongly suspect I'll be under the knife again with this as well.



Ice it  In the meantime, enjoy that steroid flare 

My shoulder surgeon has a very good website, here's his stuff on impingement

http://thelondonshoulderpartnership.co.uk/shoulder-information/shoulder/shoulder-impingement

This is a v good website too
https://www.shoulderdoc.co.uk/section/9

I've just been diagnosed with tendinitis in my ankle...after physio, next up for that is a guided injection, under sedation


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

BTW, no ultrasound Vickster. However, he did stand me up and spent a fair while making me wave my arm about and making comments about muscles and gaps and stuff, so he sounded like he knew what he was talking about. 

Apparently my musculature made the injection more awkward that it normally would be, which perked my ego up a smidge.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> BTW, no ultrasound Vickster. However, he did stand me up and spent a fair while making me wave my arm about and making comments about muscles and gaps and stuff, so he sounded like he knew what he was talking about.
> 
> Apparently my musculature made the injection more awkward that it normally would be, which perked my ego up a smidge.


It's amazing how a bit of 'exercise' builds those muscles up.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

Excellent link Vickster, thank you. My other, slightly irrelevent, concern about surgery is damage to my tatts.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> OK, had the injection . wasn't too bad, but the Doc reckons I'll know about it in the morning.
> 
> The Doc is the senior medico at the practice, the consultant GP, and he knows I'm an old prog rocker, so to take my mind off the injection he played Wondrous Stories by Yes on his computer for me.


Crikey, I didn't realise it was that bad....


----------



## KnackeredBike (21 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Excellent link Vickster, thank you. My other, slightly irrelevent, concern about surgery is damage to my tatts.


You would be amazed at how good they are at minimising scarring nowadays, often I see patients with hairline scars that you wouldn't even notice unless you knew their medical history.


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Excellent link Vickster, thank you. My other, slightly irrelevent, concern about surgery is damage to my tatts.


Well it would presumably be done keyhole. You'd have 2 or 3 x 0.5cm incisions. After 6 weeks, you can barely see them


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2017)

Woke up at 0520hrs, went to lever myself upright to get putnof bed, and OH MY GOD! Holy Trump does it hurt this morning, almost passed out with the pain


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Woke up at 0520hrs, went to lever myself upright to get putnof bed, and OH MY GOD! Holy Trump does it hurt this morning, almost passed out with the pain


Frozen peas and pills...then MTFU


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2017)

Gonna fill a hot water bottle with crushed ice.


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2017)

Don't forget to wrap it in a teatowel  ice burns are nasty too (damhikt)


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2017)

Was walking Lemmy last night. A chap stopped and asked me for directions (very polite white van man, lovely manners) and without thinking I switched the lead to my right hand as I leaned in his window to chat. Cue Lemmy spotting a neighbour we know and pulling towards them with his tail in Full Excited Lab Greeting Mode, yanking on my shoulder.

12 hours later it still hurts tremendously, so I'm hoping he hasn't done damage.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2017)

Ice...


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2017)

Yes Miss Vicks, I have been iceing.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


>


----------

